# Solved: Windows 8 boot manager problem



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all

Short version is that I bought a new Samsung laptop with pre-installed Windows 8. Didn't like W8 for many reasons so tried to install windows 7 according to guided installation instructions from a techie site google took me to. The installation stopped after 30 minutes, referring to a driver issue I believe, and I had to revert to loading up using Windows 8 again to get out of the dos error screen.

Now the system tells me how I get (inconsistent) blue screens although I don't physically see a blue screen, and every day I boot up, it reverts to the 'Windows Boot Manager' screen, telling me a recent hardware or software change has resulted in something missing, damaged, etc.

Additional message when in the Boot Manager reads:

File: \$Windows-BT\Windows\System32\winload.efi
Status: 0xc0000428
Info: the digital signature for this file could not be verified.

Although Im not an expert, it seems to me that the file path mentioned above relates to the part installation of windows 7 - if so, how can I remove the part installation, clean the system up, and reluctantly return to W8?

[btw - unable to get help from Windows or Samsung so far]

Cheers


----------



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

In case its needed, basic system specs are:

Samsung notebook model NP355V5C
64 bit OS
2.7 gig AMD A6-4400M APU with Radeon HD graphics
6 gig RAM


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are correct


> File: \$Windows-BT\Windows\System32\winload.efi


It is a temporary boot folder installed during setup of windows

What I am a little unsure about is - can you NOW get into windows 8 or if you cannot - how far can you get
advanced options for a cmd prompt
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode
from the power button right hand bottom corner of the log-in screen before you log in or depending on how that Samsung is set up -

You need eventually to edit the boot loader
If you can get into it you will see that entry


> \$Windows-BT\Windows\System32\winload.efi


listed as windows setup. 
in the boot configuration data
Also listed will be its identifier and that will be listed as current.
The Identifier is needed to delete the entry

HOWEVER the overriding point to this problem is that the solution is dependant on the remaining entries of the boot loader still being correct and the windows 8 file system still being correct

It is all too late now of course but the golden rule is never attempt any change such as you were making without a full image to recover from.


----------



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ...

I can get into W8 although how long it takes has varied. Took a long time today and every time I boot it up for the first time in a day it seems to revert to the dos screen mentioned above.

So, just to clarify before I do it - using your instructions and the windows instructions you linked to, I am getting to the Boot Loader screen and deleting the file named above (\$Windows-BT etc) ?

edit; Just tried a dry run but once I reach point 7 on the windows walk through you linked to - "On the Start-up Settings screen, choose the start-up setting you want" - which option am I choosing?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you can get into windows 8
open a cmd prompt with admin rights at the cmd prompt
type
bcdedit

then post a screenshot of what is shown on the cmd window
right click the top bar click edit click select all
right click the top bar click edit click copy
paste to your reply


----------



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

Did that and the response came back:

"The boot configuration data store could not be opened .
Access is denied"

There is only one logon account on the laptop, so it is presumably set as an Administrator?

edit; just found the info and it is set to Admin rights.


----------



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thinking ahead a little, will I also be able to remove the windows 7 folders, which are:

$WINDOWS.~BT. This has many folders, files, etc in it.
$WINDOWS.~LS. Within this one are just 2 folders - "Setup Temp" and "Sources"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

did you open it with admin rights



> open a cmd prompt with admin rights at the cmd prompt


that is from desktop
windows key
type command prompt
then click on that and run as admin


Swipe up to open the *Apps* screen. If you're using a keyboard, click the arrow icon at the bottom of the screen to open *Apps*.

*Note:* Actually, if you're using a mouse and keyboard, there's an even quicker way to open an elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8
On the Apps screen, locate the _Windows System_ heading. You may need to swipe or scroll to the right depending on the size of your screen.
Press and hold, or right-click, on *Command Prompt*.
Press or click on *Run as administrator* from the menu that appears at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

Got it - results below:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>bcdedit
Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume2
path \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {default}
resumeobject {7ca08c10-0287-11e2-9c6e-dc0ea1bcdfe1}
displayorder {default}
{current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 3
Windows Setup
-------------
identifier {default}
device partition=C:
path \$WINDOWS.~BT\Windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows Setup
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \$WINDOWS.~BT\Windows
nx OptOut
detecthal Yes
winpe Yes
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows 8
locale en-GB
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {7ca08c14-0287-11e2-9c6e-dc0ea1bcdfe1}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \windows
resumeobject {7ca08c10-0287-11e2-9c6e-dc0ea1bcdfe1}
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
C:\windows\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem is 


> identifier {default}
> device partition=C:
> path \$WINDOWS.~BT\Windows\system32\winload.efi
> description Windows Setup
> ...


That the setup files are the default boot - I do appreciate that you already knew this
My original plan was to edit the BCD you have sent me from cmd prompt using another cmd, but I am not seeing exactly what I expected to see and I hope you will appreciate that if this goes pear shaped, I will feel bad and you, even if you do not say so, will as well.

Therefore lets see if we can get round this another way, before we try what may be termed, the solution WITH problems if it does not work.

Please go Control Panel System and click the advanced system settings on left pane and then the settings button on startup and recovery

On the white box using the drop arrow is it showing
Microsoft Windows 8
BUT before clicking on the drop arrow is it showing
Windows Setup

If so it is looking good for at least a temp solution
Click the Microsoft Windows 8 to make that the default OS
rather than as shown on your post the default being the windows setup.

ALSO please send me this
*bcdedit* */enum *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you doing with this please
I appreciate you have sent a PM but I cannot help in the Private Message system
All help must be on here in the public forums
As explained here - from our Rules



> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that bad advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue. As a result, we do not allow assistance to be given via email or Private Message.


I can however assure you that there is NO risk to doing as I asked in my last post


----------



## ouchi (Sep 14, 2011)

Apologies for the delay, I am unable to take the laptop to work so have been very restricted on what time I have to deal with it.

I got so sick of it playing up and of how much combined time it was wasting that calls to Windows and Samsung led to me running the recovery again. Only did it last night so no idea if it has solved it yet, but I will mark the thread as solved in the hope that it is.

Extremely grateful to you for your interest and help Macboatmaster and I hope I don't have to waste any more of your time on this! I don't see any +rep's on the forum so please take my gratitude instead


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting
Hope it all works


----------

